# Rare Rare Rare Glock on GB



## 5905 (Jul 7, 2017)

Just an FYI for Rare Firearm Collectors Gen 1 17L Ported in Original box with correct accessories unupgraded with original sights and gold trigger bar!

Auction # 

663491627

Thanks


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Not for me. It would loose value. Because I would just want to shoot the crap out of it. I don't think I could just look at it.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Tooo.....custom for me!


----------



## 901-Memphis (Jan 28, 2010)

Says counterfeit now on the description


----------

